

Apple vs Microsoft Market Cap ratio over time. - joegaudet
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=market+cap+apple+/+market+cap+microsoft

======
joegaudet
Of particular interest is the use of the log scale on the Y axis.

Oh how things can change.

